# New to the Orbea Forum



## Jimbud (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, New to this forum. Above is my Orbea 57cm Starship. Best bike I've owned for the money. I'm also interested in finding a 54cm or 55 cm aluminum starship frame (straight top tube) if anyone has one for sale. Thanks


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Jimbud said:


> Hi, New to this forum. Above is my Orbea 57cm Starship. Best bike I've owned for the money. I'm also interested in finding a 54cm or 55 cm aluminum starship frame (straight top tube) if anyone has one for sale. Thanks


Welcome aboard!

Nice frame- seems like not too many were made before they started messing with carbon stayed versions, and then the Orca came out. 

But- looks like it's back (and even better):

https://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mId=m15&layout=viewproduct&taxId=412

The Arin was born to climb mountains. Using revolutionary new techniques, we have created our lightest frame ever at 950 grams. Orbea engineers developed a new 6000-series alloy tubeset that is as thin as .6 millimeters but is 15% stiffer and ten times more fatigue resistant than our previous lightweight climbing frame, Starship. Using the new Orbea Tension Control technology we can weld a frame that retains 90% of its strength in the welding zones. Even a special paint was used to reduce weight. The Arin frameset is a testament to the hundreds of workers at Orbea—engineers, welders and painters. It is a frame that pushes alloy technology to the limits—a frame designed to help you push yours.

950g (54cm frame weight)
Suggested Frame Retail: $1,999


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to the club. 

I have an Orbea Starship now but thinking of getting an Opal. I picked-up 2006 Road Buyers Guide and noticed the Arin. Sweet specs but wow... it's pushing CF $ range.


----------

